# He Hits back HARD..........



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Rob (aka-Robisjebus) sent over a hell-fire missile that blew my brand new mailbox to $hit:brick: If its War you want Rob, it's WAR you'll get.........


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I shall enjoy this.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

This is real shock and awe.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You got what you deserved!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes but you pissed off the great one

He's probably at the plantation right now-Yikes


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice little whoopin there!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rob just F'd up! Trying a solo bombing run on David is bad enough. But then to run your mouth? This is going to be good!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Like the letter says... you all may worship his ass, but he knows who the real asskicker is.

ME!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit. But I want to see how everything turns out on this one....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now this is going to be good!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

/popcorn


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

deuce said:


> You got what you deserved!


This is very true:biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW that's a demolished mailbox you must have....what a great hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Always nice to see the warheads land!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice hit Rob, Now, I kno that I'm new at this cigar thing, but remember "J" had me piss myself. I kno you can take care of yourself, so with that I say, shake PRIORITY boxes, and come out fight'n!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> Like the letter says... you all may worship his ass, but he knows who the real asskicker is.
> 
> ME!!!!


Tell it on the Mountain!!!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy schnickeys batman this is could get ugly!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice hit Rob, Now, I kno that I'm new at this cigar thing, but remember "J" had me piss myself. I kno you can take care of yourself, so with that I say, shake PRIORITY boxes, and come out fight'n!


As Toni proved when you go to war with SmokinJ you need to forget usps boxes and start shipping UPS freight... if they do not need an 18 wheeler to haul it then you are losing


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Time to sit back, relax and enjoy the show.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's got to hurt! :brick::brick::brick:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

David can't you just take your medicine like a big boy?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Let's get it on - ding, ding - Round 1 to Rob!:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!! But again, I do not think it is a Knock down!! The man always get back on his feet!! :roflmao:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice sticks


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

deuce said:


> You got what you deserved!


From what I can see...I second that :biggrin:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

COOL!!!Whos got the popcorn???This is gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

It is the season of the Olympics...this should be a new event. "And the Gold medal goes to......" Let's get it on!

Oh, and by the way, that Oliva looks like a Scud missle. Congrats on that!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> It is the season of the Olympics...this should be a new event. "And the Gold medal goes to......" Let's get it on!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, that Oliva looks like a Scud missle. Congrats on that!


Gold to smokinj
silver bigfoot i think 
bronze well that one is a crapshoot!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd be the guy who stumbled coming outta the starting blocks...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah he hit you pretty hard


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Rob. Had to go poke the bear. Runnnnnnnnnnnn


----------

